# Publish primary time share company contact information



## JoJac001 (Sep 27, 2020)

I sent this e-mail to TUG on 9-14-20 and was hoping they would develop a list for owners and publish it in their newsletter... I encourage other users to contact TUG - there is certainly a need for it.


Hi, It would be of tremendous help if you would provide contact info for users to all timeshare companies. If people have major problems or they want to make contact with a department that will help with exiting a contract or deed back programs, where can they go? This kind of information appears to be well hidden and you would do a great service to timeshare owners to display it.

We have two timeshares, one with Mayan Palace Riviera Maya, the other with Mayan Palace Nuevo Vallarta. Somehow Groupo Mayan is involved and Vidanta. Also Royal Holiday is somehow part of this. We have no idea who to contact or where.

Please help clarify for your user group.



Thanks, Pat and Joe Kelly

jjkelly005@gmail.com


----------



## Janann (Sep 27, 2020)

I recommend that you post the question for your specific timeshare on the Mexico Timesharing forum.  Someone probably has the answer.








						Mexico Timesharing
					

Discussion of Mexican Timeshare Resorts and Timesharing activities, tips and advice for vacations in Mexico!




					tugbbs.com


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 28, 2020)

I would think this would likely have to all be based on user provided information. Contact information changes far too often for someone to be able to maintain it on their own.


----------



## Eric B (Sep 28, 2020)

JoJac001 said:


> I sent this e-mail to TUG on 9-14-20 and was hoping they would develop a list for owners and publish it in their newsletter... I encourage other users to contact TUG - there is certainly a need for it.
> 
> 
> Hi, It would be of tremendous help if you would provide contact info for users to all timeshare companies. If people have major problems or they want to make contact with a department that will help with exiting a contract or deed back programs, where can they go? This kind of information appears to be well hidden and you would do a great service to timeshare owners to display it.
> ...



Both the Mayan Palace Riviera Maya and the Mayan Palace Nuevo Vallarta are part of Vidanta.  Their website is here:






						Mayan Palace - Vidanta
					

Discover your happiness through the extraordinary world of Vidanta. Vidanta is a collection of luxury resorts, located in seven stunning destinations along the most beautiful beaches in Mexico.




					www.vidanta.com
				




Their contact information is in the upper right hand portion, with the phone number 800-292-9446. There is also a link to their contact us page:






						Contact Us - Vidanta
					

Discover your happiness through the extraordinary world of Vidanta. Vidanta is a collection of luxury resorts, located in seven stunning destinations along the most beautiful beaches in Mexico.




					www.vidanta.com
				




To my knowledge there is no relationship between Vidanta and Royal Holiday.  The corporate name is Grupo Vidanta.  It used to be Vidafel and Mayan Resorts.


----------



## JoJac001 (Oct 17, 2020)

Janann said:


> I recommend that you post the question for your specific timeshare on the Mexico Timesharing forum.  Someone probably has the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for your response.


----------



## JoJac001 (Oct 17, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> I would think this would likely have to all be based on user provided information. Contact information changes far too often for someone to be able to maintain it on their own.



Thanks for your response.


----------



## JoJac001 (Oct 17, 2020)

Eric B said:


> Both the Mayan Palace Riviera Maya and the Mayan Palace Nuevo Vallarta are part of Vidanta.  Their website is here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for your helpful response.


----------

